

Gay community not gay enough to win new gTLD - spb
http://domainincite.com/17484-gay-community-not-gay-enough-to-win-new-gtld

======
ollybee
Link to the ruling [https://www.icann.org/sites/default/files/tlds/gay/gay-
cpe-1...](https://www.icann.org/sites/default/files/tlds/gay/gay-
cpe-1-1713-23699-en.pdf)

